# 7 wk old ND doeling all clipped for her first show :)



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of Hermione (aka Minie-mo), all clipped up for her first show. She's quite the ham and posed pretty nice for the camera today -- if she stands half that nice at the show this weekend I'll consider myself very lucky! 

She's really quite the character and I'm curious to see what kind of antics we get at the show (hopefully she'll decide against doing her flying vampire routine on the judge)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love how you trimmed her tail. She's got nice legs and a nice neck


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks very nice! :hi5: Let us know how the show goes!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! I LOVE those legs! She has a beautiful dairy form and I hope she does well for you!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. They look so stylish after clipping, don't they?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

How gorgeous is SHE? Look at them legs. She'll be sure to work it in the ring!
Flying Vampire Routine?! I had to laugh at that. :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty girl! SHe looks like she shoal do well at the show.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is a gorgeous little girl! I hope she does well for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very ..Very Pretty...  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW she is gorgeous! :drool:  They are so pretty all clipped up! Keep us posted on how the little beauty does


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Gosh guys thank you for all the kind words and compliments on my little girl!

She is my first home-bred doeling, so I'm kinda partial (not to mention biased!) to her 

[quote="Flying Vampire Routine?! I had to laugh at that. :laugh:[/quote]

Oh yeah - she's a little over-friendly sometimes lol. She likes to leap up on you and grab a mouthful of your clothes, hair, hat - whatever she can reach - and yanks on it. She holds onto you with her front legs when she does it, sorta reminds me of a "vampire hug" hahaha


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

She us a gorgeous little girl!!! Good luck at the show!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She looks terrific to me! Nice trim job too.

Jan


----------

